# Kefalonia



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi,
Does anybody know of where you can sell and buy secondhand furniture in Kefalonia?
Or any stores that sell matching bedroom sets that are reasonably priced?
Thank you.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Facebook pages Kefalonia Buy Swap Sell or Kefalonia Classifieds, are probably the main sites for secondhand items.


----------



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you


----------

